

Women 2.0 - jacktang
http://www.women2.org/

======
jacktang
Women 2.0 is committed to increasing the number of women entrepreneurs
starting high growth ventures by providing the resources, network, and
knowledge for the launch and growth of their company.

Anyway, wow~

